

The four-day work week - spkitty
http://superpositionkitty.com/2010/07/the-four-day-workweek/

======
keyle
I tried this. For about 4 months I worked for a business 4 days a week.

It was a complete nightmare because I had responsibilities. I found I had to
fit 5 days of work in 4, and the day I wasn't there, it didn't seem much got
done.

In conclusion, I found that it made me work a lot harder, disconnected me from
ongoing projects, playing catch up, and missing important 'meetings'. Not to
mention the fact that you're taking a decent paycut for no apparent reason.

That free day didn't end up being productive in any other way nor was it less
stressful weeks.

Granted, that business was a mess. But still, I don't see this really working,
unless everybody has the same day off and works 4 days a week. Then I think it
would be super.

Also if more people work 4 days a week but don't take the same day of the week
off, the company turns into a country club, with more gossip and "I wasn't
told anything about this" commonly heard.

My (hurt) 5c.

~~~
spkitty
>> But still, I don't see this really working, unless everybody has the same
day off and works 4 days a week. Then I think it would be super

As there's only (currently) two of us, this is quite easy. I have to admit
that I wouldn't recommend trying it in situations such as yours was, which is
why I added that final line in the article.

